
Most Americans say wealth hasn’t improved during last three years - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-14/most-americans-say-wealth-hasn-t-improved-during-trump-years
======
memexy
Monetary wealth sure but what about all the other markers of wealth? Wealth
means more than money. Everyone walks with a supercomputer in their pocket and
the world at their fingertips but they think they're not wealthy.

